# my son's wedding



## Charlene (Oct 7, 2010)

tuesday was one of the best days of my life! everything from the weather to the surprises i had planned (a monarch butterfly release and a wedding carriage) could not have been better. the wedding was small, only 15 people in total, very intimate, quiet, everything i have ever imagined that john and melissa would want. it was a fairytale day from beginning to end!

since i was so engrossed in the ceremony and pre-ceremony activities, i didn't get a lot of pictures other than after the actual wedding but i would love to share them with you.

this is the stairway melissa descended. she was given away by her uncle who is more like a brother to her. it was SO touching to see them together.







the only music they had was this harpist and she was just unbelievably talented! besides playing in a symphony, she shows morgan horses. look at this harp! she MADE IT HERSELF!!! not sure if you can see in the picture but the "feet" are made to look like horse hooves!






after the ceremony and hugging and congrats, we all stepped outside where the innkeeper had placed the butterflies on the porch along with a framed verse i had printed.






melissa's sister read the verse and told them this was a special gift from me and gary to show our love for them. i didn't know she was going to say that and i am so glad she did. you can see in this photo, john is getting kinda weepy, God love 'im.










they opened the top to release the butterflies but since we were all standing in the shade, they seemed hesitant to fly so we moved over into the sun and they began taking off one at a time.






there were 20 all together. you can see in this picture, one landed right on melissa's left shoulder. the verse goes "may the wings of the butterfly kiss the sun, and find your shoulder to light on, to bring you luck, happiness and riches, today, tomorrow and beyond".






more to follow.


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Oct 7, 2010)

I'm getting teary eyed just looking at your pictures Charlene! It looks like it was a perfect day, and I love all the personal touches.


----------



## Charlene (Oct 7, 2010)

just as the last butterfly fluttered from the cage out into the sunlight and landed on MY BUTT...






we heard the clip clop of horse hooves...






john and melissa were SO surprised and both turned to me, winked and said "i wonder whose idea THIS was!" i just winked back at them. 











in this picture, you can see the "just married" sign on the back of the carriage...


----------



## Charlene (Oct 7, 2010)

of course, i had to get up close and personal. by the way, these are american cream draft horses, AMAZING animals!!!...






the kids took a 30 minute ride and when they got back, the rest of us took turns. it was just AWESOME!!!






this is a picture of the happy couple with the innkeeper at the B&B where everything took place. she was a peach and SO helpful with the surprises!! she told me later and also put in a note to the kids that in all of her years, this was the BEST wedding she had ever done!






my camera didn't do the best job...melissa's gown is actually purple, john's favorite color!


----------



## susanne (Oct 7, 2010)

WOW

Beautiful couple, beautiful setting, beautiful horse and carriage -- what a BEAUTIFUL day all around.

It looks like the B&B is in a very picturesque. As a lover of old houses and historic neighborhoods, I can only imagine seeing it from the carriage, let alone seeing it on such a special day!


----------



## Reble (Oct 7, 2010)

Thanks for sharing, the butterflies was such an wonderful gift.

That is sure an unique gift.


----------



## REO (Oct 8, 2010)

BEAUTIFUL!! What a happy, perfect day!

I had to smile knowing that Gary was there showing his usual sense of humor! A touch of love, having the butterfly land on her shoulder, and then........having a butterfly give you his "stamp of approval" LOL!

You looked great in your dress!


----------



## Connie P (Oct 8, 2010)

Absolutely gorgeous photos! God Bless them and you Charlene. Looks like it was a beautiful wedding with many special memories.


----------



## HGFarm (Oct 9, 2010)

Oh how wonderful.... this all made me smile. And by the way, oooo la la, yep you were easy to pick out in that dress. Sounds like a fabulously perfect day.


----------



## sedeh (Oct 10, 2010)

What beautiful pictures!! I love the butterflies! Such a great idea. Have you come down off the ceiling yet?


----------



## Charlene (Oct 10, 2010)

LOL, i'm still floating in midair but coming slowly down to reality!

thanks, everybody. it's been such a fun day to relive and yes, Reo, i figured gary would give me a sign somewhere along the way. i had been looking around for a penny with no luck. since it was a perfectly clear day, i knew i wouldn't see a rainbow. the butterfly on my butt...it was pretty obvious whose doing that was!





the kids are leaving on their honeymoon tomorrow, flying out to spend a few days in new hampshire and maine and seeing the fall colors, staying at a couple of different B&B's and visiting some antique shops. i went to the city to see them today and they are so happy, it makes my heart sing.


----------



## anoki (Oct 11, 2010)

Looks like a fabulous day Charlene!!!

Sorry I didn't get to catch up with you....I wasn't as free as I thought I was going to be. I will be back that way though, don't you worry!





~kathryn


----------



## Matt73 (Oct 11, 2010)

Sounds and looks like a beautiful day! What a beautiful house, too.


----------



## gimp (Oct 11, 2010)

Wonderful that your son, and Gary, can give you smiles that will last a lifetime. Perfect isn't even good enough to describe this event. Congrats!!!


----------



## Watcheye (Oct 11, 2010)

I loved seeing the pictures! Thanks for sharing! Looked like a fabulous day


----------



## Sterling (Oct 12, 2010)

How enjoyable these pictures! Thank you for allowing us to take a peek!


----------



## Charlene (Oct 15, 2010)

glad everybody enjoyed the pics. here is one i got just yesterday. the kids went to new hampshire on their honeymoon and stayed at a couple of B&B's there and in maine. this picture was taken along the maine coastline. i have never seen my son smile so big!










they'll be getting home this evening. i've had a few e-mails from them, they thoroughly enjoyed the fresh seafood!


----------



## gimp (Oct 18, 2010)

Can't you just see them setting that camera up, turning on the timer, and running like crazy to get sat on that rock before the shutter went off? Cute!!


----------



## Charlene (Oct 19, 2010)

LOL, yup! here's another one...






they sure picked a great time of year to take in the fall colors!


----------

